# NJ changed it's Rabies law!



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I got a post card in the mail from the vet saying Fantasia was due for her 3 year rabies vaccination. I called basically to let them know I was going to stick with the 3 year vaccination schedule, because 2 years ago when she had her year booster I was told that NJ law was every 3 years but the recommend every 2 years. But when she looked Fantasia up she explained that NJ changed the law from 3 years to 2 years. I asked when they changed it and she said last summer. I told her Fantasia doesn't do well with vaccinations so I would rather stick with the 3 year schedule and asked if there was any way around it and she said I could talk to the vet and see if he would write me up something. But in order to do that I would have to go in for another visit and there's no guarantee that he will even write me up something so I can do it every 3 years. 
Fantasia isn't registered and she never gets boarded or groomed so maybe we could get away with not having something written up and still sticking with the 3 year schedule. What do you all think?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Can you call your vet or have them have him call you personally instead of the visit? If he knows shes had problems I dont see why he would insist on the shot. I know my situation was different, but Holli was due with rabies when she was sick towards the end. The vet just didnt give it. No note or anything, just didnt give it to her. Every time I went in the receptionists said she needed her rabies and I said shes not getting it and didnt bother telling them anything since I didnt like them anyway


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL although I would love to just not give it to her, since they changed the law I don't want the vets office turning me in or getting me in any kind of trouble. I guess I just want someone to tell me I won't get in trouble for not having it done this year and waiting till next. I wish they didn't change the law! It makes me so mad.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think you'll get in "trouble" or your vet will turn you in, but the danger is that if Fantasia were to bite someone, as impossible as that seems, if she wasn't up to date according to your state law, they would require her to be quarentined.

Lady had a bad reaction to her rabies shot last year, too. She was sick for 5 days even with steriods. Because of her diabetes, she has a weakened immune system. We don't do her other shots anymore, but rabies every 3 years is the law here. Being quarentined would probably kill her, so I can't risk it.

The horrible thing is that it's the same shot whether it's given yearly, every 2 years or every 3 years. It's just marketed differently for the different states. From every thing I've read, it appears the shot probably lasts a lot longer than 3 years. My sister works at a vet office and they have to get rabies shots (!) and they don't have to get them every 3 years. (I think it's 5 years). As serious as rabies is, I hate that we are bombarding our pets with unnecessary vaccines.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Our vet is now offering titers on both rabies and distemper to see how much vacc is still in the system before you readministor.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Titers are so expensive, and I just don't see the point if the law says 2 years then even if she still had it in her system I would still have to get the rabies vaccination. Fantasia doesn't have a bad enough reaction that the vet would not give her the vaccination and just write me a note. She does get lethargic and she shakes like she shakes when she's scared or cold but the next day she's fine. Maybe I will just get it done and comfort her after since she will be fine the next day. I will also ask the vet about the benadryl because last time she had a lump for over a month.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure how the titer works in the case of rabies. I am under the impression (and I could be wrong), that you can waive the vaccine, but that if your dog did bite someone, it would still have to be quarentined. 

Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Missy was due for her rabies vaccine a short while back ( NY the law is three years). However in NY you CAN get a waiver for the shot if it puts the health of the pooch at risk. This would have been the first rabies since her diabetes and cancer. This waiver is a certification from the vet of the risk-factor with the reasoning explained. This waiver/certification has to be renewed every year.
Her vet and I decided it a good idea to get a titer ( was under $80) done. I felt that it would be a good 'back-up" in the case of any incident .
Her vet had done another rabies titer about the same time on a larger pooch than Missy.
The result... 'good coverage' = a ratio of 1:5.. meaning it could be diluted 5 times before no coverage/protection.( or minimal coverage/protection I forget)
Anyway.. the other larger dog came in at a ratio of 1: 400+..( meaning the dilution would be 400+ times before lack of protection.
MY MISSY?????........ 1:1000!! Yup 1000!!! times before lack of protection!

Can't help but feel it is due to the 'one-size-fits-all" doses of the vaccine.
Terry and Missy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

To be honest we never did get a cut and dry answer ( this was asked before the actual titer results came in)... it seemed it was a case by case decision. I think maybe the titer ( amount of coverage) might be the deciding factor. I am glad we had it done!

Terry and Missy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the state as to whether or not the waiver can be done and the dog could still be quarantined/killed if it bites and whether or not they accept titers. VA doesn't. No rabies and you bite it is quarantine with NO HUMAN CONTACT.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

John and I have discussed it and have decided to just get the rabies vaccination and make her comfortable afterwords. I think it sux but I guess we have to go with the law here. She does tend to play bite and I would hate for someone to report that and have her quarantined because of it. Even though she's hardly ever around strangers and our family and friends wouldn't report her if she bit them.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 25 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Titers are so expensive, and I just don't see the point if the law says 2 years then even if she still had it in her system I would still have to get the rabies vaccination.  Fantasia doesn't have a bad enough reaction that the vet would not give her the vaccination and just write me a note.  She does get lethargic and she shakes like she shakes when she's scared or cold but the next day she's fine.  Maybe I will just get it done and comfort her after since she will be fine the next day.  I will also ask the vet about the benadryl because last time she had a lump for over a month.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56383*


[/QUOTE]


They quoted me 55 to do the titer. I don't know if that is high or not.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know about where you are from in NJ, but here, in Monmouth Co. there are a lot of rabid animals. Just recently there was a story in the paper about someone who was bitten by a rabid racoon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jodi, call the vet and get a dose of benadryl to give her an hour before her appointment.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 25 2005, 03:56 PM
> *I'm not sure how the titer works in the case of rabies. I am under the impression (and I could be wrong), that you can waive the vaccine, but that if your dog did bite someone, it would still have to be quarentined.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56395*


[/QUOTE]

My vet told me that some states will accept a titre for rabies but some do not. North Carolina is one that does not accept a titre. I would think if the state accepts the titre they would treat the dog the same as if it were vaccinated.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Fannymay... thanks for the info... I live in NJ also... and this just gets me mad... #$%!!!















I'm having issues with that horrible vaccine as it is and now its every 2 yrs! mann... I understand your feelings as well. I feel like i wanna quarantine kodie in my bedroom so no one can be bitten from him and he wont be taken away from me cause he doesnt have a rabie shot.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

When was Kodie up for his 3 year? When did he have his last Rabies? If the time is coming up soon maybe you should call your vet and see if the law really did change or if my vet is pulling my leg. I don't think they would just to get me in there since I was just there a couple months ago for the yearly. I get a magazine in the mail once a year and this year it said they think instead of a yearly you should have them checked every 6 months! I refuse! I take her in when she needs to see them and I take her in once a year, what more do they want. I know some people don't even take their dogs in that often. I am a good owner and am offended that they would ask you to come in every 6 months just for an exam. Like I don't know when some thing's wrong with my baby. No thanks I will stick with the yearly. Anyway if you are afraid they are going to stick Kodie when he's not due for his rabies just because you call to ask then don't bother calling them. But please let me know if you do call them and what you find out.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 25 2005, 07:04 PM
> *They quoted me 55 to do the titer.  I don't know if that is high or not.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56538*


[/QUOTE]

$55 is alot more than $15 (I think that's how much the rabies vaccination is)



> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 25 2005, 07:09 PM
> *I don't know about where you are from in NJ, but here, in Monmouth Co. there are a lot of rabid animals.  Just recently there was a story in the paper about someone who was bitten by a rabid racoon.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56541*


[/QUOTE]

Yes they told me the law was changed because NJ has a high instance of rabies, but Fantasia is hardly ever outside and when she is she's in my arms on the way to the car or she's on a short leash with me attached to the other end. Fantasia's risk of rabies is slim to none.



> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 25 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Jodi, call the vet and get a dose of benadryl to give her an hour before her appointment.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56557*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah I was planning on calling them to ask if it was ok to give the benadryl and how much I should give. I will go buy the kind they say (I am sure it will be some kind of liquid).

I will ask the vet if the titer is as good as the vaccination in NJ. If not then what's the point? If so then I am not sure what I will do. It's not like she's so bad with vaccinations that she will die or even get really sick. I just hate seeing her so lethargic and shaking so bad. $55 is still alot of money even if NJ will take it like it would a vaccination itself. This whole thing just ticks me off.

Anyone else from NJ please let me know if your vets have told you the law has changed or not. I really want to know.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jodi, open up the phone book and call animal control and ask. Hehehe


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't know you could do that. Thanks. I figured it was too new of a law to be online so I just didn't know where to ask.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jodi, I'm really bad. Whenever people ask for prices I call the pharmacy or wherever and ask. Sometimes it is easier just to call and ask than look it up online.


----------

